# hab da n problem



## F!ghter (13. September 2009)

des war des einzige unterforum was irgendwie mit design zutun hat
also ich will fürn zukünftigen casemod des untere bild verändern und zwar alles die farbe vom grauen rand hat soll rot weren als auch des in den augen...
ich stells jetzt mal in originalgröße rein wegen der quali später aufm druck
ich plans null und hoffe hier kennst sich iwer mit cs3 gut aus und kann mir helfen...

EDIT
ich weis net wieso ers net größer hochlädt des is normlallerweise 57 kb groß...
fallls wer was damit anfangen kann meldet euch ich such nach dem link wo ichs herhab...
ok hab ihn
http://www.floatingbanana.com/artbackwash/BlackHawk1_Detail.gif


----------



## midnight (13. September 2009)

1. Wie wärs mit einem aussagekräftigen Titel?
2. Und vielleicht ein bisschen Rechtschreibung?
3. Was genau hast du denn vor? Aus der Wortgrütze krieg ich echt nich viel raus.
Man braucht nicht immer Photoshop. Mit Paint.net kriegt man sowas auch hin. Farben ändern ist nicht wirklich komplex.

so far


----------



## F!ghter (13. September 2009)

1. was is daran nicht aussagekräfig es sagt genau des aus was ich hab nämlich ein  problem oder gehabt..
2. ich hab ne 1 in deutsch aber ich tippe sehr schnell und hab ne alte atstatur die nicht alles mitkriegt wird aber demnächst gegen ne g19 getauscht...
3. hab ichs soweit raus ich wollte am anfang die farben ersetzen also alles schwarze zu rot und alles rote zu schwarz machen hab aber jetzt n besseren weg gefunden
ich füll die grauen fläche mit dem sellben rot ton wie der rest...
is ne gecrackte englische version und mein fotobearbeitungsenglisch is met sooo gu


----------



## Gast XXXX (14. September 2009)

Wenn du schon 'ne illegale Raubkopie benutzt warum den nicht in deutsch? 

Dann hättest du auch die Tutorials in deutsch.  Außerdem gebe ich meinem Vorredner recht, für simples Farbentauschen reicht Paint und das ist schon völlig legal bei deinem BS dabei. 

so far


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

jo, wenn dan in deutsch^^
aber nimm doch einfach den zauberstab und dann gehst du mit dem pinsel drüber, die feinheiten machst du einfach mit weichzeichnen^^
is voll easy^^
ach ich würds ja gern bearbeiten, aber ich sitz gerade auf arbei^^
und hier nocmal das Bild in Hoher Auflösung^^


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

ok hab ich gemacht
jetzt schauts so 
ich hab vor des auf die seite von meinem haf projekt zu kleben oder mit ner schablone zu sprühen kennt wer n programm des automatisch des in schablonen umwandelt oder muss ichs mehrmals ausdrucken und dann ausschneiden???


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

japp, wirst du mehrmals ausdrucken müssen und dann ausschneiden.
ist der einfachste weg würd ich sagen.
wie man eine schablone macht?
also mehr als eine farbe (schwarz zähl ich jetzt mal dazu) kannste eh nich weg nehmen.
du wirst mindestens 2 brauchen.

ich würd erst die roten umrisse ausdrucken, und danach das schwarz.


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

ok werd ich so machen
ich werd emnächst n tagebuch aufmachen dort wird mas wiederfinden wenn ich dann noch genug geld für die lacke hab...
sonst las ichs drucken und klebs drauf...


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

das ist natürlich die schnellste und einfachste lösung.
PS CS 3 oder 4 is schon was feines wa?


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

ja allerdings vor allem wenns kostenlos is sonst kostet es ja 3000 euro oder so....


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

F!ghter schrieb:


> ja allerdings vor allem wenns kostenlos is sonst kostet es ja 3000 euro oder so....


wie 3000€ der aufkleber oder der lack?
aber nichts davon würde über 500€ kommen.
du brauchst ja nicht viel lack, hast du ein airbrusher an der hand?


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

nein ich meiinte die gekaufte version von cs3 und wollte eig 300 schreiben aber des is wurscht die aufkleber würd ich über n kmpel kriegn für 12€
gint des falten weil der haf hat ja so ausbeulungen an der seite??


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

na poste mal ein bild von deinem rechner.
na gut paintnet is auch gut, hast halt nur nich so viel extras^^
aber testversin von CS kannste downloaden und vlt. freisc****
nur legal natürlich


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

n bild von meinem rechner???? ok kannste haben


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

Rechner? sieht aus wie ein notebook^^
wo sind da die falten?


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

das is ja auch kein haf der steht noch bei caseking...
aber ich arbeite im voraus da des ganze mit tagebuch und so wird dürfteaber demnächst morge ,übermorgen bestellt werden...


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

achso,
wann machste denn dein tagebuch auf?


----------



## F!ghter (14. September 2009)

sobald die teile bestellt sind
Name Projekt Firebird
link is dann in meiner sig
ps wie gehts deiner tochter??? xD


----------



## heartcell (14. September 2009)

ok^^
der gehts wunderbar.
hab dir mal ne einladung geschickt^^
ich muß denn mal schlafen gehen, also bis morgen.
lg


----------



## F!ghter (15. September 2009)

alles klar einladung erhalten kanns sie aber iwie grad net annehmen...
so schauts momentan aus aber des belg da bin ich mir net sicher..


----------

